# ga16de advanced timing - how far to take it.



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

I am using 98+RON fuel and have my timing turned as advanced as the alternator bracket will allow. I have had to do this by trial and error as my lack of timing light was an issue. So I think I am running 16degrees advaced timing. What is the furtherest advanced timing a relatively stock ga16 can run? I have CAI, custom headers, 2" exhaust and a lead foot  and the engine has only 40 000km's on it)
98+RON fuel is always used and I often add an octane booster.
I am considering installing water spray injection and an oil cooler before I embark on the joys of turbo charging. A friend makes up aftermarket ingnition kits and if I am to install it I will want to know where to draw the line with advanced timing. 

cheers,
Mark


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

15 degrees BTDC is best. Use a timing gun to adjust it properly.


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

wes said:


> 15 degrees BTDC is best. Use a timing gun to adjust it properly.


Wes, had seen articles on ga16's running as much as 20 degrees advanced over there in the States but the details were limited. Seen any info on that over there? I'd like to see a dyno run from a ga16 running that sort of timing but google is not giving it up.

cheers,
Mark


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

darkelf said:


> Wes, had seen articles on ga16's running as much as 20 degrees advanced over there in the States but the details were limited. Seen any info on that over there? I'd like to see a dyno run from a ga16 running that sort of timing but google is not giving it up.
> 
> cheers,
> Mark


what is 98+ ron compared to out octane.. level....


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> what is 98+ ron compared to out octane.. level....



I believe you have 91RON at the pumps over there. Here we have the choice of a standard 91RON or a premium 98+RON which is at least 98 and occasionally just a bit higher (by maybe a couple points max) available as most major gas stations. When running on that and adding another top up of octane boost in a bottle (it claims up to 5-6 points upgrade but at this already high level its probaly 2-3 at the most) I should be running on about a 100RON juice. Almost at Japanese fuel quality with the extra octane booster.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Hmm*

That much difference in octane points might allow you to run that much timing but at what cost? There is not that much of a gain to risk that IMHO. Granted you do have better gas (or so I read) so get a timing gun, a dyno., and check out the results.


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

yep, hoping to dyno the beast in a couple of weeks.


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

Wes i saw a video of ur car today at the track, pretty bad bro not gonna lie lol what all did you have to do to make it run 12's ( bored ??? )


----------

